# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  ζαλάδα και αστάθεια όλη μέρα...!

## akis1

καλησπέρα σε όλο το forum.. χρονια πολλά και καλές γιορτές να έχουμε όλη μας και καλή δύναμη..! 

εδώ και μια εβδομάδα τώρα έχω έντονες ζαλάδες μια ενόχληση μέσα στο κεφάλι μου και είμαι σε φάση σαν μαστουρωμένος όλη την ημερα από το πρωί που θα ξυπνήσω.. δεν θυμάμαι να μου έχει συμβεί ποτε κάτι τέτοιο... η κατάσταση είναι ένα χαλι... για να συνέλθω έφτιαξα 4πλο espresso αλλα δεν με πιανει... είμαι πολύ χαλαρός δεν νιώθω αγχωμένος.. αλλα αυτή η nirvana και η γλυκιά ζάλη είναι ότι χειρότερο όταν το έχεις ολόκληρη μέρα... πφφφ 

έφαγα και μια ωραία ιδέα ότι έχω καρκίνο στον εγκέφαλο τώρα... όλα ωραία...!!!! :P 

τώρα να πάω στο νοσοκομείο? να κάτσω σπίτι? δεν έχω και καν δύναμη να πάω στο νοσοκομείο... αισθάνομαι ότι τσάμπα κόπος είναι αφού με όλα τα τρελα που έχω πάθει γιατί όχι και αυτό? :rolleyes:

----------


## menis_64

χρονια πολλα και σε σενα Ακη1..... Λιγο περιεργη αυτην η ζαλαδα που περιγραφεις...!!! Κανονικα, εφοσον, περα απο cirpalex, δεν παιρνεις και κατι αλλο, δεν θα επρεπε να υπαρχει...Ευθυνονται, σε αυτην πολλα διαφορετικα φαρμακα... Ο υπνος σου πως ειναι? Κοιμασαι καλα και το πρωι νιωθεις ξεκουραστος? Αγχος, οπως λες δεν εχεις.... Τοτε, αν αμφιβαλλεις για την υγεια σου, μια επισκεψη σε εναν παθολογο ισως σε βοηθησει... Να σου ελεγξει την πιεση και τα σχετικα! Παντως για καρκινο εγκεφαλου ειναι λιγο βαρυ να το επαθες, δεν νομιζεις...?

----------


## akis1

δεν ξέρω ρε συ τι είναι αυτό.. δεν ξέρω αν φταίει επίσης και το λάδι ήμερης κάνναβης sativa που περνώ.. ίσως σε συνδυασμό με το cipralex να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα? δεν γνωρίζω.. αλλα ότι είχα μια ελαφρύ ζάλη την είχα για τουλάχιστον 4μήνες αλλα τώρα έγινε ακόμα χειρότερη... κοιμάμαι μια χαρά το βραδυ και με το που σηκώνομαι ξανά ζαλάδες... γενικά δεν πάει άλλο auto... ούτε να μιλήσω δεν μπορώ δεν έχω διάθεση για τίποτα όταν είμαι έτσι... σαν άρρωστος είμαι.. 

νιώθω ότι κάτι συμβαίνει μέσα στο κεφάλι μου.. από εκεί μέσα έρχεται η ζαλάδα είναι περίεργο το αίσθημα αυτο που νιώθω.. δεν ξέρω αν μου κάνει τέτοια νούμερα και ο θυροειδής έχω hashimoto... περνώ το T4 3 μηνες τώρα αλλα δεν ξέρω βελτίωση δεν έχω δει σε κάτι.. δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι μου συμβαίνει... ούτε εγώ μπορώ να περιγράψω την αίσθηση αυτή... 

αισθάνομαι πολύ άρρωστος.... αυτή η μαστούρα που νιώθω είναι ότι πιο χειρότερο έχω περάσει στην ζωή μου... πφφφ

----------


## shadoka

Να ξεκαθαρισω τι εννοω με τη λεξη "ζαλη". Ειναι μια αισθηση παρομοια οπως οταν εχεις 38-39 πυρετο, η προερχεσαι απο πολυ βαρυ μεθυσι το προηγουμενο βραδι,που το κεφαλι ειναι θολωμενο, βαρυ και το σωμα το κρατας με σχετικη προσπαθεια σε ισσοροπια και νομιζεις οτι θα λιποθυμισεις, δεν εχεις ορεξη για τιποτα, νιωθωντας οτι δεν μπορεις να ανταπεξελθεις ουτε σωματικα ουτε πνευματικα. Επισης αισθηση απωλειας συνειδησεως και μειωμενη ικανοτητα επεξεργασιας πληροφοριων, οτι το μυαλο μου γενικα "χανεται". Δεν μπορω και δεν εχω διαθεση να κανω τα πραγματα που δινουν νοημα στην καθημερινοτητα μου οπως να μπαινω στο ιντερνετ, να διαβαζω βιβλια και να βλεπω ταινιες, με αποτελεσμα να νιωθω "φυτο". Δεν ειναι οτι δεν καταλαβαινω τι διαβαζω η τι βλεπω, τα δεχομαι ομως σαν να ημουν υπο την επιρροια ενος ναρκωτικου, δηλαδη χωρις διαυγεια, με αποτελεσμα να χανω το "εξιταρισμα" που νιωθω κανονικα με αυτες τις δραστηριοτητες

αυτο νιωθεις?

----------


## akis1

shadoka: οχι ακριβως... δεν εχω αυτο το βάρη σώμα... αισθάνομαι μέσα στο κεφάλι μου την ζάλη.. σαν ενόχληση στα ματια να το πω? δεν ξέρω... επίσης αν αγχωθώ πολύ χάνω τον κόσμο γύρο μου νομίζοντας ότι θα λιποθυμήσω... μου σκάει και κάτι ημικρανίες ξαφνικά.. 

από το άγχος μου δεν ξέρω τι κάνω.. έχω βάλει ένα σκουφί στο κεφάλι μου και κουκούλα και ακουστικά για να έχω απομόνωση επίσης δεν μπορώ καθόλου το φως με νευριάζει... θέλω σκοτάδι και τέρμα μουσική... 

έντονη κόπωση έχω και αδυναμία στα χερια ότι πιάσω μου φαίνεται βάρη..

----------


## menis_64

το αγχος ειναι υπουλος εχθρος! εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν σε επηρεαζει την καθημερινοτητα σου? εγω οταν εχω αγχος, με ποναει το στομαχι και νομιζω οτι μπορει να καταρευσω!!!! βεβαια, ολα ειναι θεμα του αγχους... αν δεν ειχα αγχος, θα ημουν πολυ πιο ησυχος για την ζωη μου!!! Και οταν εχω αυτο, νοιωθω οτι μπορει και να τρελαθω....

----------


## makisdim

Gia. exo kai ego ta idia simptomata. perneis kapio farmako? exeis lipo8imisei pote me auta ta simptomata?

----------


## Jackie

Ξεκίνα από τα απλά πρώτα και μετά πας στα ..δύσκολα.
Αφού έχεις hashimoto (η οποία πολλές φορές ευθύνεται για ζαλάδες, όπως και άλλα προβλήματα του θυρεοειδούς), γιατί δεν πηγαίνεις στον γιατρό σου να κάνεις μια αιματολογική;
Ισως έχεις πεσμένο αιματοκρίτη, ίσως πρόβλημα πίεσης (υπόταση, υπέρταση), ίσως.. ίσως..
Καρκίνο στον εγκέφαλο πάντως *δεν* έχεις, γιατί είναι τόσα τα συμπτώματα, που θα σού ήταν αδύνατον να τα αγνοήσεις!

----------


## akis1

> Gia. exo kai ego ta idia simptomata. perneis kapio farmako? exeis lipo8imisei pote me auta ta simptomata?


καλησπέρα, όχι δεν έχω λιποθυμήσει ποτε... αν και είχα και τάσης λιποθυμίας κάποιες φορες όταν πάθαινα κρίση πανικού... 

περνώ cipralex

----------


## akis1

> Ξεκίνα από τα απλά πρώτα και μετά πας στα ..δύσκολα.
> Αφού έχεις hashimoto (η οποία πολλές φορές ευθύνεται για ζαλάδες, όπως και άλλα προβλήματα του θυρεοειδούς), γιατί δεν πηγαίνεις στον γιατρό σου να κάνεις μια αιματολογική;
> Ισως έχεις πεσμένο αιματοκρίτη, ίσως πρόβλημα πίεσης (υπόταση, υπέρταση), ίσως.. ίσως..
> Καρκίνο στον εγκέφαλο πάντως *δεν* έχεις, γιατί είναι τόσα τα συμπτώματα, που θα σού ήταν αδύνατον να τα αγνοήσεις!


καλά σχετικά με την υπέρταση έχουμε όλη κληρονομικο... σχετικά με τις εξέτασης έχω κάνει πριν 2 μήνες όλα καλά ήτανε... θα κάνω ξανά πάντως την άλλη εβδομάδα να δούμε τι παίζει... ειδικά με τον θυροειδή γιατι δεν βλέπω να ρυθμίστηκε ακόμα...

----------


## makisdim

Έχω ακριβώς τα ίδια συμπτώματα με σένα .Παίρνω το cipralex 20m και ο γιατρός μου αύξησε την δόση στα 30m. Λέει οτι χρειάζεται παραπάνω φάρμακο για να με πιάσει. Εσύ πόσο πάιρνεις?

----------


## akis1

> Έχω ακριβώς τα ίδια συμπτώματα με σένα .Παίρνω το cipralex 20m και ο γιατρός μου αύξησε την δόση στα 30m. Λέει οτι χρειάζεται παραπάνω φάρμακο για να με πιάσει. Εσύ πόσο πάιρνεις?


εγώ περνώ 10mg τώρα και μου είπε και εμενα η γιατρός να ανεβώ στα 20mg γιατί μετά από τόσα χρονια ίσως έχει σταματήσει να με πιάνει... θα πάρω ξανά 20mg δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή.. πλέον από μονος μου το καταλαβαίνω ότι χρειάζομαι παραπάνω... μου το είπε οποτε δω ότι έχω υποτροπές να αυξήσω την δοσολογία..

αλλα στα 20mg με πιάνει παρα πολύ εμενα και έχω μια υπνηλία.. οποτε θα το περνώ το βραδυ για να κοιμάμαι

----------


## makisdim

Θέλω να σου κάνω μερικές ερωτήσεις. Το άγχος που έχεις σε δυσκολεύει στην ημέρα σου? Έχεις αγοραφοβία? Πόσο καιρό έχεις αυτά τα συμπτώματα?

----------


## akis1

> Θέλω να σου κάνω μερικές ερωτήσεις. Το άγχος που έχεις σε δυσκολεύει στην ημέρα σου? Έχεις αγοραφοβία? Πόσο καιρό έχεις αυτά τα συμπτώματα?


ζω με άγχος από τα 15 μου... τώρα είμαι 24

φυσικά και με δυσκολεύει στην ημερα μου... πολλές φορες κλίνομε μέσα δεν μπορώ να πηγαίνω σε άτομα που ύπαρξη κόσμος.. γιατί παθαίνω κρίσης πανικού.. όχι πάντα αλλα συμβαίνει...

θυμάμαι στις αρχές που ξεκίνησα το cipralex στα 17 μου μέσα σε 1μηνα είχα δει απίστευτη βελτίωση στην ζωή μου... έβγαινα συνεχεια έξω.. ένιωθα πιο ήρεμος.. αλλα όσο περνάγανε τα χρονια τα συμτώματα είναι πάλι εδώ... :/

----------


## akis1

παιδιά πήρα σήμερα το βραδυ 2 cipralex τον 10mg και με έχει πιάσει πολύ άγχος και κάτι περίεργο που δεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω από αυτή την ζαλάδα που αισθάνομαι νιώθω τώρα σα να μην έλεγχο το σώμα μου... κάτι πολύ περίεργο... δεν αντέχω άλλο....

δεν ρώτησα γιατρό που ανέβασα το φάρμακο.. απλά παλιά μου είχε πει να περνώ 20mg.. απλά εγώ τώρα το πηρα απόφαση επειδή φοβόμουνα... :P

----------


## menis_64

το cipralex επειδη το δοκιμασα και εγω και μαλιστα εβαλα και δοσεις πανω απο τις κανονικες, δηλαδη 40μγ, δεν με προκαλουσε περισσοτερο αγχος.... ειναι απο τα φαρμακα γενικα που εχουν ηπιες παρενεργιες και δεν ειναι τονωτικα και διεγερτικα....
βασικα θα πρεπει να ψαξεις την αιτια του αγχους σου και να μην αποδιδεις σε ολα οτι σου συμβαινει στο φαρμακο...
βεβαια, καλα θα ηταν να μιλησεις με τον γιατρο σου, ωστε να σε κατευθυνει καταλληλοτερα

----------


## makisdim

> το cipralex επειδη το δοκιμασα και εγω και μαλιστα εβαλα και δοσεις πανω απο τις κανονικες, δηλαδη 40μγ, δεν με προκαλουσε περισσοτερο αγχος.... ειναι απο τα φαρμακα γενικα που εχουν ηπιες παρενεργιες και δεν ειναι τονωτικα και διεγερτικα....
> βασικα θα πρεπει να ψαξεις την αιτια του αγχους σου και να μην αποδιδεις σε ολα οτι σου συμβαινει στο φαρμακο...
> βεβαια, καλα θα ηταν να μιλησεις με τον γιατρο σου, ωστε να σε κατευθυνει καταλληλοτερα


Σου μείωσε καθόλου το αγχος το cipralex?

----------


## menis_64

μπορω να πω με σιγουρια πως οχι αγαπητε makisdim.... θεωρω πως αυτο φαρμακο δεν ενδεικνυται σε ατομα που εχουν καταθλιψη μαζι με αγχωδης διαταραχη...!!! Για μενα το πιο καταλληλο μοιαζει να ειναι το effexor kai to seroxat, πιανουν καλα το αγχος, αλλα και παλι μιλω για το τι συμβαινει σε εμενα και μονο καθαρα....

----------


## makisdim

> μπορω να πω με σιγουρια πως οχι αγαπητε makisdim.... θεωρω πως αυτο φαρμακο δεν ενδεικνυται σε ατομα που εχουν καταθλιψη μαζι με αγχωδης διαταραχη...!!! Για μενα το πιο καταλληλο μοιαζει να ειναι το effexor kai to seroxat, πιανουν καλα το αγχος, αλλα και παλι μιλω για το τι συμβαινει σε εμενα και μονο καθαρα....


Παίρνω το Cipralex πάνω από 3 μήνες και το άγχος δεν έχει μειωθεί. Μου προτείνεις να συζητήσω με τον γιατρό μου μήπως μου δώσει το effexor και το seroxat? Εσύ πώς αντιμετωπίζεις την αγχωδη διαταραχή?

----------


## Stavros

Η Παροξετινη, από τα SSRIs, θεωρείται ως η αποτελεσματικότητα θεραπεία για αγχωδεις διαταραχές.Αλλα έχει υψηλό ποσοστό παρενεργειων στην libido.Από την άλλη η Βενλαφαξινη,στις περισσότερες έρευνες,είναι αποτελεσματικοτερη όταν χρησιμοποιείται συνδυαστικά για κατάθλιψη + άγχος.

----------


## menis_64

> Παίρνω το Cipralex πάνω από 3 μήνες και το άγχος δεν έχει μειωθεί. Μου προτείνεις να συζητήσω με τον γιατρό μου μήπως μου δώσει το effexor και το seroxat? Εσύ πώς αντιμετωπίζεις την αγχωδη διαταραχή?


καλυτερα θα ηταν να συζητησεις με τον γιατρο σου για ποιο φαρμακο ειναι καταλληλοτερο στην περιπτωση σου... δεν μπορω να σου κανω καποια συσταση για καποιο φαρμακο, γιατι η διαχειρηση το απαγουρευει αυτο!!! το αγχος και η καταθλιψη πανε πακετο σε πολλους, και εγω δεν μπορω να πω πως εχω αντιμετωπισει με επιτυχια το αγχος και την καταθλιψη μονο με τα φαρμακα... συνηθως πρεπει να μεσολαβισουν και αλλοι παραγοντες, για να αρχισεις να εισαι καλα... συνηθως ενα χομπι, η συναναστροφη με νεους ανθρωπους μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν σε αυτην την διαδικασια...

----------


## makisdim

Akis 1 θελω να σου κανω μερικες ερωτησεις αν μπορεις απαντησε μου. Καταρχην εχουμε πολλα κοινα οσο αφορα το αγχος και τα συμπτωματα. Χρησιμοποιεις μεσα μαζικης μεταφορας? Απο την ζαλαδα και την ασταθεια που νιωθεις εχεις λιποθυμησει ποτε?

----------


## akis1

> Akis 1 θελω να σου κανω μερικες ερωτησεις αν μπορεις απαντησε μου. Καταρχην εχουμε πολλα κοινα οσο αφορα το αγχος και τα συμπτωματα. Χρησιμοποιεις μεσα μαζικης μεταφορας? Απο την ζαλαδα και την ασταθεια που νιωθεις εχεις λιποθυμησει ποτε?


καλησπέρα, έχω δικό μου αυτοκίνητο οποτε σπανια θα χρησιμοποιήσω λεωφορεία κλπ... 

από την ζαλάδα και την αστάθεια όσες φορες και αν ένιωσα ότι χάνω τις αίσθησης μου δεν λιποθύμησα...! είναι αρκετά σπάνιο να λιποθυμήσεις.. πρέπει να ταραχτής παρα πολύ για να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο...!

----------


## Ancientcovenant

Καλησπέρα φιλε.... Επειδή εχω τα ιδια συμπτώματα μήπως μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις γτ είδα το ποστ είναι του 2016

----------


## midwalker07

Καλησπέρα, τελικά τί έχει συμβεί γιατί πλέον είμαι κι εγώ στην ίδια κατάσταση. Τα ίδια νοιώθω

----------


## dream21

Είμαστε πολλοί τελικά :)

----------


## melina34

Κι εγώ ακριβώς τα ίδια συμπτώματα έχω.

----------


## Medussa

Ζάλη έχω και εγώ συχνά κ εμβοή σαν ν ακούω συχνότητα στα αυτιά τωρα τελευταία...μαγν είχα κάνει τον οκτ.δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να ξανακάνω τότε δεν είχα αυτά τα συμπτώματα που την έκανα...χθες ήμουν στο κέντρο της αθήνας και ξαφνικά σε μία ουρά με επιασε ταση λιποθυμίας μου μαύρισαν όλα φοβήθηκα πλ γτ δεν με ξανα έχει πιάσει σκοτοδύνη,είμαι 4.5 μήνες αγωγή με ζολοφτ κ 1 εβδομάδα που αύξησα δόση...φοβάμαι παθολογικά αίτια δεν μπορώ να το διαχειριστώ

----------


## melina34

εμενα αρχίζει σαν προβλημα στην αναπνοη και μετα συνηθως χανω την ισορροπια μου προς τα δεξια ή τα αριστερά. Ευτυχως μονο παραπατημα προς το παρον δεν εχω πεσει κατω να χτυπησω κλπ

----------

